# Top Gun: Maverick - Erster Trailer zur Fortsetzung mit Tom Cruise



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Top Gun: Maverick - Erster Trailer zur Fortsetzung mit Tom Cruise* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Top Gun: Maverick - Erster Trailer zur Fortsetzung mit Tom Cruise*


----------



## KaneTM (19. Juli 2019)

Och, warum nicht?! Trailer macht Lust auf mehr! ...auch wenn er inhaltlich nicht viel aussagt...


----------



## MaW85 (19. Juli 2019)

Nach dem Trailer schon mal fest im Kino eingeplant.


----------



## Bevier (19. Juli 2019)

Wie überzeugend, ein fast 60jähriger Jagdpilot...

Da sollte der alte Sack bereits in eine leitenden Position auf dem Boden sitzen und nur noch in (militärischen) Passagierflugzeugen mitfliegen. -.-


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2019)

Da war ich damals im Kino drin und werde auch den zweiten Teil im Kino gucken!

Krass vor 33 Jahren!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2019)

Ich werde ihn mir nicht anschauen


----------



## sfc (19. Juli 2019)

Bevier schrieb:


> Wie überzeugend, ein fast 60jähriger Jagdpilot...
> 
> Da sollte der alte Sack bereits in eine leitenden Position auf dem Boden sitzen und nur noch in (militärischen) Passagierflugzeugen mitfliegen. -.-



Laut Trailer geht es doch anscheinend genau darum. Jemanden, der dem Älterwerden trotzt, sich jeder Beförderung verweigert und einfach seinen Traum lebt. Mag unrealistisch sein, wie halt vieles in Hollywood. Aber dem noch sehr fitten Cruise nehme ich das ohne Probleme ab. Gibt halt immer Ausnahmen und die verkörpert hier nun mal Tom Cruise.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

Die Tomcat ist tot, es lebe die Hornet.
Na mal gucken wie der Film am Ende wirklich ist.


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (20. Juli 2019)

Ob wieder eine F-5 als Mig herhalten muss?^^


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

Ach die nehmen einfach ne F16, die haben sie ja so ziemlich an alle Nationen verteilt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

Mig 29 oder so.

Amerikanische gegen amerikanische Maschinen ist uncool.


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2019)

Och, der Tom nimmt einfach den Iran samt einem bösen Despoten in`s Fadenkreuz. Haben doch noch so einige F-14 Tomcats am Start, hatten mal 80 Stück geordert...

Gruß


----------



## Asuramaru (20. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aszWqb7k8O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finde dieser Trailer ist mit seinen Sprüchen die reinste Anspielung darauf warum Tom Cruise in seinen Alter einen zweiten Teil macht,einfach weil er es kann.Dieser Trailer ist die reinste Anspielung auf Tom Cruise sein alter und warum es jetzt nach über 30 Jahren einen zweiten Teil gibt,find ich echt Klasse .

Echt Super,Haten ist da sinnlos, einfach ins Kino gehen,Popcorn und Cola,Top Gun schauen und Fresse halten .Man all diese Sprüche 1 zu 1 auf Tom Cruise überleiten,das ist kein Zufall,die haben sich dabei schon was gedacht.


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Trailer ist mit seinen Sprüchen die reinste Anspielung darauf warum Tom Cruise in seinen Alter einen zweiten Teil macht,einfach weil er es kann.Dieser Trailer ist die reinste Anspielung auf Tom Cruise sein alter und warum es jetzt nach über 30 Jahren einen zweiten Teil gibt,find ich echt Klasse .
> 
> Echt Super,Haten ist da sinnlos, einfach ins Kino gehen,Popcorn und Cola,Top Gun schauen und Fresse halten .Man all diese Sprüche 1 zu 1 auf Tom Cruise überleiten,das ist kein Zufall,die haben sich dabei schon was gedacht.


Cruise hat die Fortsetzung seinen Fans ja versprochen, find ich gut das er dazu steht und der Film jetzt kommt. Ich werd ihn mir mit nem Kumpel wohl antun, allein schon wegen dem Flair und den Flugszenen.

Nur wird wohl diesmal eher Bier konsumiert

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

Ganz ehrlich. Ich kenne ALLE Filme mit Tom Cruise. Ich kenne keinen Film mit ihm der wirklich ******** ist.

Auf den zweiten Teil von "Edge of Tomorrow" freue ich mich auch schon.


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Auf den zweiten Teil von "Edge of Tomorrow" freue ich mich auch schon.


OK, hatte ich gar nicht auf der Liste...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> OK, hatte ich gar nicht auf der Liste...
> 
> Gruß


„Edge of Tomorrow 2“ – Die Fortsetzung ist in Arbeit! . KINO.de


----------



## Acgira (20. Juli 2019)

"top gun" mag zwar an den Kinokassen erfolgreicher gewesen sein, aber "edge of tomorow" ist trotzdem für mich der unterhaltsamere Film. Bei mir hat "top gun 2" keine Chance...


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Juli 2019)

Die Story wird zwar das sein was man erwarten kann aber drauf gesch.. der wird geguckt 
Aktuell geistert bei einigen virtuellen Staffel die ich so kenne die Idee rum das zu nem Staffeltreffen international zu machen. Irgendwo zentral gelegen dann gleich nen Kinosaal mieten


----------



## Asuramaru (21. Juli 2019)

Eines muss man sich bewust machen, Top Gun dreht sich um die US Air Force und deren Kampfjets und darum wird es sich auch wie im ersten Teil drehen.

Und genau das möchte ich auch sehen, Kampfjets und Atemberaubende Flugmanöver.


----------



## Cuddleman (21. Juli 2019)

Ich frag mich gerade, sitzt er in der Hornet F allein, oder doch nur in der D-Version, aber hinten?


----------



## der_petling (22. Juli 2019)

Kann der Scientology-Clown nicht endlich von der Bildfläche verschwinden ?

(Und Nein, ich hab den Trailer nicht angeschaut, sondern gleich auf die Kommentare geklickt.)


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Juli 2019)

Zwingt dich ja niemand das anzusehen


----------



## facehugger (22. Juli 2019)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade, sitzt er in der Hornet F allein, oder doch nur in der D-Version, aber hinten?


Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das ihn Versicherungen, das Militär oder auch... Scientology so eine "Höllenmaschine" allein fliegen lassen

Gruß


----------



## Asuramaru (22. Juli 2019)

Tom Cruise hat ein Pilotenschein und diesesmal will er selber Fliegen.

Fuer "Top Gun 2: Maverick": Tom Cruise will Kampfjet selbst fliegen - n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

Krass! Der ist echt heftig drauf.

Gerade weil zwischen dem fliegen von irgendeiner Propeller Maschine und einen Kampfjet Welten liegen.


----------



## Asuramaru (22. Juli 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das ihn Versicherungen, das Militär oder auch... Scientology so eine "Höllenmaschine" allein fliegen lassen
> 
> Gruß


Zuerst Recherchieren, dann Posten [emoji849].


----------



## Rollora (22. Juli 2019)

der_petling schrieb:


> (Und Nein, ich hab den Trailer nicht angeschaut, sondern gleich auf die Kommentare geklickt.)



Na da fragt man sich: warum?


----------



## Asuramaru (22. Juli 2019)

Der Top Gun 2-Trailer ist ein geniales Abbild der Tom Cruise-Karriere

Wie ich es mir dachte, die Sprüche sind eine Anspielung, war nur all zu Offensichtlich,dieser Trailer ist eine Hommage an die alten Kino Helden und eines Tages wird eine Generation Existieren die sich Kino ohne CGI gar nicht mehr Vorstellen kann und das wird ein Bitterer Schlag werden.Noch ist tom Cruise nicht ganz allein denn es gibt noch Weibliche Darsteller wie Ming-Na Wen die über eine enorme Körperliche Fitness verfügen und das im Alter von 55 Jahren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZimxNKTxRpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zieht euch das mal rein,die Frau trägt Stöckelschuhe mit Pfennig Absätzen,eine Jeans und macht einen absolut Perfekten Highkick,ihr Standbein ist Perfekt Ausbalanciert,ihr Kickbein Markelos Durchgestreckt und ihre Haltung und Deckung Grandios.Die Frau ist 55 Jahre Alt und genau wie Michelle Yeoh und Tom Cruise spielt die weit weit oben mit in der Liga.

Und genau diese Art von Action Helden wird aussterben,Ming-Na Wen hat leider nie eine besonders große Rolle bekommen in einen Kino Film was wirklich Schade ist,außer in Street Fighter von 1994 und Agents of Shield,aber in Agents of Shield zeigt sie richtig was die drauf hat,all ihre Kampfszenen macht sie selber und wenn ich mir diesen Kick ansehe verfügt sie mindestens genau wie Michelle Yeoh über zwei Jahrzehnte Kampfsport Erfahrung und ich Tippe mal auf Taijiquan,Yoga und Karate.

Wir werden eines Tages einen Tom Cruise,eine Michelle Yeoh und auch eine Ming-Na Wen vermissen,so wie ich jetzt schon einen Jackie Chan.


----------



## der_petling (22. Juli 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Na da fragt man sich: warum?





Kuhprah schrieb:


> Zwingt dich ja niemand das anzusehen


Darf man nur kommentieren wenn man den Typen mag ? Und ich mein jetzt nicht die Filme...
Wäre vielleicht ein guter Ansatz für CPU/GPU Threads.
Man darf nur was schreiben wenn man die jeweilige Hardware hat um die es im Artikel geht.  



Asuramaru schrieb:


> [...]Weibliche Darsteller wie Ming-Na Wen [...].


Agent Melinda May  
Ist das schlimm wenn man um diese Uhrzeit schon "Kickass Milf" schreibt ?


----------



## Asuramaru (22. Juli 2019)

der_petling schrieb:


> Agent Melinda May
> Ist das schlimm wenn man um diese Uhrzeit schon "Kickass Milf" schreibt ?



Die Frau ist der Hammer und ich Hoffe das sie nochmal eine ganz Große Rolle in einem Film bekommt wo sie so richtig zeigen kann was sie auf dem Kasten hat, mit all ihrer Kampfkunsterfahrung.

Sie hat es Verdient.

Mit der würd ich auch mitgehen [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## der_petling (23. Juli 2019)

@Asuramaru 
Du hörst dich ein klein wenig verliebt an wenn ich mir deine beiden Beiträge so ansehe, falls ich das mal so direkt sagen darf.  
Aber hast schon Recht, eine Charakterrolle in einer großen Filmproduktion würd ihr sicher gut stehen.
Wobei MAoS ja jetzt auch keine kleine 0815-Serie ist. (OK, Staffel 5 war etwas, ich sag mal "gewöhnungsbedürftig")
Glaub dass sie auch privat auf dem Boden geblieben und ein richtiger Spaßvogel ist. 



Asuramaru schrieb:


> [...]Mit der würd ich auch mitgehen


Gibs zu du willst dich doch nur von ihr in ihrem schwarzen MAoS Lederoutfit verhauen lassen.
Mach mir die Domina.... 

Nein, ist ja alles nur Spaß....


----------



## Asuramaru (23. Juli 2019)

der_petling schrieb:


> @Asuramaru
> *Du hörst dich ein klein wenig verliebt an wenn ich mir deine beiden Beiträge so ansehe, falls ich das mal so direkt sagen darf.  *
> Aber hast schon Recht, eine Charakterrolle in einer großen Filmproduktion würd ihr sicher gut stehen.
> Wobei MAoS ja jetzt auch keine kleine 0815-Serie ist. (OK, Staffel 5 war etwas, ich sag mal "gewöhnungsbedürftig")
> ...



Es ist Bewunderung und Höchster Respekt, weil ich selber Kampfsportler bin, und immer wenn ich eine Frau wie Ming-Na Wen mit 55 oder Michelle Yeoh mit 56 Jahren sehe bestätigt es das die Älteren Kampfsportler/in die besten sind. Ich bin Täglich von irgendwelchen Modetussis umgeben die nicht über ihre Selfies Instagramm und Facebook kram hinaus denken können. Sone Frau wie Ming-Na Wen ist dann natürlich einfach nur Beeindruckend und bewundernswert,auch eine Michelle Yeoh und ich werde es wirklich vermissen wenn eines Tages solche Actionhelden/in nicht mehr da sein werden und alles nur noch mit CGI gemacht wird.

Die Bewunderung und Anerkennung an ihre Körperliche Fitness und Enorme Leistung als Kampfsportlerin .

Schau dir das mal an,die ist ein Richtiger Spaßvogel und sehr Locker,sie hat auch eine sehr fröhliche Art sich zu Artikulieren. Sehr Interessant 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mSCHvFZS-EQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> denn es gibt noch Weibliche Darsteller wie Ming-Na Wen die über eine enorme Körperliche Fitness verfügen und das im Alter von 55 Jahren.



Ich fand sie schon bei Stargate superheiß.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juli 2019)

Ich gehe danach direkt zum Rekrutierungsbüro, klare Sache!


----------



## Asuramaru (23. Juli 2019)

Die währe ein richtig geniales Bond Girl,sie als Wissenschaftlerin mit Weißenkittel und Brille in einen Biolabor, und dann aber nicht so das sie das hilflose Mädel ist was sich von Bond helfen lassen muss, sondern mit Bond gemeinsam Kämpft .

Das währe eine richtig gute Rolle für sie, oder auch bei Mission Impossible an der Seite von Tom Cruise,da könnten die beiden so richtig Genaile Stunts hinlegen und wir würden mal wider richtig geiles Kino zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Cruach (23. Juli 2019)

Besser wäre ne Kochsendung mit ihr, wäre vermutlich glaubwürdiger!


----------



## der_petling (23. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fand sie schon bei Stargate superheiß.


Da musste ich jetzt tatsächlich kurz nachdenken.
Aber stimmt, da gibts ja diesen halben Betriebsunfall SG Universe.
Ok, zum Schluss hat die Serie dann etwas angezogen, aber es wird wohl keinen finalen Film wie Ark of Truth oder Continuum geben.
Die Destiny wird bestimmt für immer zwischen den 2 Galaxien verschollen bleiben.
Ist eigentlich für SG Origins was neues geplant ?


----------

